# Golden Retriever needs home



## Samanthaeetoronto (Nov 22, 2018)

Please no harsh comments. I’m trying to help. My close friend has a 10 or 11month (I think) gorgeous boy. Her family is struggling due to job loses and they have 3 young kids. They are stressed beyond words and are looking to rehome him. I would take him but I have my own puppy and circus I’m dealing with.
They’re so picky about where he goes but is unsure how to go about getting him the best home. The husband did say he signed a contract with their breeder to return the dog; they think the breeder won’t find the most ideal home. So they want to look and interview themselves.
Any advice I can give them on how or where to find the best place for their 10mo old?
Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

A lot of the Golden Retriever rescues do a great job assessing the dog and prospective applicants. If they are contractually obligated to work with the breeder, there would be a possibility that the breeder could sue the original and the new owner to get the dog back. I don't think the rescue would do it without a release. The breeder might agree to them finding a home but with the number of people wanting puppies the breeder could probably resell him. It's a sad and hard situation.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

She has a legal obligation to return the pup to the breeder. She thought enough of the breeder to purchase the puppy, how bad can they be? If the breeder ever gets wind that another family has her pup they have the right to reclaim the puppy from the family that has him. Do they really want this pup to be passed around? If they don't think much of this breeder there may be a good chance the breeder will refuse to take it back, make sure they provide a release before rehoming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This-"The husband did say he signed a contract with their breeder to return the dog; they think the breeder won’t find the most ideal home. So they want to look and interview themselves."

Since the husband signed a contract with the breeder that states the pup is to be returned to the breeder for whatever reason, it is a legal document which he must abide by. 

I understand your friends want to find the best possible home for him, but under the circumstances, they should abide by the contract they signed.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

This is a young Golden. The breeder could likely place this dog in a terrific home. I would really work with the breeder. The family might be embarrassed. I would tell them not to be embarrassed. We are in a pandemic and unfortunately this family has fallen on hard times. There is no shame in that. Hopefully the breeder would welcome the dog back and not give the family a hard time.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

The purpose of that clause is just the same as their reasoning to want to rehome him themselves. Breeders don’t want a pup passed along, dropped off on the side of the road, or end up in a shelter. Return the dog to the breeder.

If they don’t trust them enough to rehome, why buy from them in the first place?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are contractually bound to at least talk to the breeder and give them the first option to take the dog back.


----------



## Dogsport (Mar 8, 2020)

Ethically they must return him to the breeder. Are they trying to sell him? That could be why they don’t want to return him.


----------



## Samanthaeetoronto (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks so much for the responses. Everyone seems on side with returning this boy to the breeder. The family got him from a backyard breeder that she felt seemed like a puppy mill, but with limited options she decided to go ahead. 

Good news is that they’ve arranged a temporary solution for their pup while they figure their issues out. 

Really appreciate all of the feedback. She was devastated and truly wants the best for their puppy. She did say she didn’t want to return him to the breeder to have him live in a kennel while a home was figured out. They’re a great family. I feel so bad for families and pets struggling now because the world in in upheaval. 

Thank you 🙏


----------

